# to cross with vietnamense?



## Paul (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I will have within a few weeks a good vietnamense in bloom. I say good because very big flowers (up to 14-15cm wide) and good shape (quite round). only the color pouch is quite pale.
I would like to know what do you think of crossing it with another species blooming at the same time?
I will have those following possible for the cross: concolor, bellatulum (good ones too), micranthum, delenatii, emersonii, mastersianum, bullenianum, sukhakulii, druyii, sugyamanum (hennisianum) maybe. and maybe I forget one or two... lol

Personnaly, I think about emersonii or micranthum. My delenatii is not good enough to make an improuved HCM. If my delenatii album was in bloom that would have been my choice. or delenatii dunkel. but they are very late this year.

what do yout think?


----------



## Ernie (Feb 4, 2011)

I think this is a fabulous vietnamense! I've seen a handful of v crosses and would have to say I've been disappointed with it and Brachys. Onto dele "dunkel" (vini) sounds really interesting to me! Or self it if it's strong enough.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous and I agree with Ernie: self it if you can't have delenatii 'Dunkel'.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent clone!!! I agree with Ernie.

Ramon


----------



## etex (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok,another agree with Ernie! 



Gorgeous bloom!!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 4, 2011)

That's a nice one! Is the colouring on the pouch normal? It kind of looks like colour breaks. 

Have the sukhakulii and/or the druyii crosses been done before? Those might be interesting. You can self it on the next blooming. Or, can you do both right now? Put some pollen on the other parents, and use the rest to self with or does that not work?


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 4, 2011)

emersonii is the way to go


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 4, 2011)

P. micranthum sounds interesting... But I am biased towards micranthum hybrids anyways!


----------



## Bolero (Feb 4, 2011)

Love that flower! Can't wait to see how your new hybrid will turn out (in the years to come).


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 4, 2011)

Self it. So many pictures I've seen of vietnamense are hangdog. You have a good one, perpetuate it. (I wish people would do that with kovachii instead of all these unimpressive hybrids...)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2011)

bellatulum or concolor


----------



## tenman (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent flower! Crossed with emersonii it should produce beautiful Joyce Hasegawa - type flowers with impeccable form.


----------



## John M (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd go with emersonii. That's a wonderful vietnamense!


----------



## emydura (Feb 5, 2011)

John M said:


> I'd go with emersonii. That's a wonderful vietnamense!



Me too. Love the vietnamense.

David


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 5, 2011)

if the petals look that nice, this is awesome


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 5, 2011)

Not sure if crossing it with a different one will give a better result than this fabulous flower!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2011)

I think selfing such a great flower is an excellent idea.


----------



## Paul (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok thank's! 

I think a good idea to cross with emersonii. the best would be to find pollen of another good one with dark colors to cross it. this one has three spikes and 4 buds so it's big enough to make two crosses at least.


----------



## labskaus (Feb 7, 2011)

Self it, and put some pollen on a good spotted and a good red complex. Make a better Lady Clunas and an improved Aladin.


----------



## Brian Monk (Feb 7, 2011)

Self it, or emersonii. Do you have hangianum available to you?


----------



## Paul (Feb 8, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> Self it, or emersonii. Do you have hangianum available to you?



I'm not sure wether I have some pollen last or not... but I don't think so. Yes it would be a good primary too.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 8, 2011)

I've been avoiding even looking at this thread as I don't care for vietnamense BUT this one is FANTASTIC!!!
Sorry I wouldn't waste it on a complex, I'm going with the popular opinion here!


----------

